# Adcom The Rarest...



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Adcom GFA 4702 Car Amplifier - eBay (item 110682089640 end time May-08-11 14:06:52 PDT)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice amp but not the rarest.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

RArest Adcom amp....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So you are saying this is the RArest Adcom amp?


----------



## duane (Sep 14, 2010)

any other car amp have its power supply in a separate chassis? not that it wouldn't push some subs, but I'm sad this guy didn't use it to run his front stage.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

duane said:


> any other car amp have its power supply in a separate chassis? not that it wouldn't push some subs, but I'm sad this guy didn't use it to run his front stage.


Why yes, most of the older Zapco's did, older Fosgates and several more I'm sure.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

4702 is sick. IIRC it is the only one of the Adcom car amps that was a complete Nelson Pass design. My understanding that the rest were partially designed by him.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

yea id have to say this is the rarest amp adcom made..


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

awesome amp..... always wanted one but the room they take up have kept me away  

I thought Nelson Pass designed the 4702 & 4404??

I have two 5275's, 4404 & a 5475

By far the rarest Adcom amps..... & in it's pricerange probably one of the rarest of any amp.


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet always wanted some of these for the collection, wonder if he will ship to the UK


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

My understanding is Pass had a lot to do with the other amplifiers but the only one that was 100% his design was the 4702. I may be wrong. Doesnt really matter who designed them. I have had too many of these things over the years and short of the noisy line driver and them needing a million volts signal, they are awesome.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

LOL..... yea..... w/o the proper input they are not even average in SQ, extremely picky on input voltage. Anything under 5-6v forget it, the older Eclipse decks with 8v RCA's worked really well but anything else..... ugh! That is unless you have one of their line drivers..... GFI4600's etc.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember a Car stereo review or some similar magazine that did a review of this amp with the car having ALL velodyne speakers.
Thee car used the Servo sub on this adcom amp and they even used the aluminum drivers from the home theater speakers they made back in the 90's. The review said the bass was average for quick passages compared to high end subwoofers. But for deep bass it was super awesome. I wish someone would post that review.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

i have 3 of them, they are the best i have owned


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I didnt find it that impressive. I sold it and went with 2ea 4402's and a 4404. Just sold the last of those tho. They are nice amps but need TONS of input voltage and suck power up.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I didnt think the current draw was THAT bad on them for AB. My 4402 at 2 ohm mono would pull less current and have more output than my SS CA10.0 at 2 ohm mono.


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

were the 5000 series, like the 5275, also Pass designed?

i helped a friend get a 4302 and 4304.. sweet amps


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think there was a whole lot of difference between the 4 and 5 other than more realistic ratings and easier to bridge on the 5 series. I've had both.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I can't remember what they did to the 4 & 5 series to make them different. If I recall the manuals in the 4000 series state stable below .5 own while the manual in the 5000 series states stable to 1 ohm. I also remember the sales guy/owner telling me they worked out some of the quality/reliability with the 5475 vs the 4404. My 4404 has been in the shop 3 times & if I recall it's messed up again, doesn't run when I bridge the 3 + 4 channels together.... I get nothing


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

Viggen said:


> My 4404 has been in the shop 3 times & if I recall it's messed up again, doesn't run when I bridge the 3 + 4 channels together....


thanks viggen, this is good info.. i was tempted to get a 4404 for around USD500 local to me, but didn't due to it's size (i wanted an underseat installation). i guess it worked out in the end.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

about the only seat a 4404 would fit under is a bench. As much as I love them I would never give 500 for one. a 4304 would likely fit under a seat. I plan to put one under the pass seat in my wife's car. I guess I have been lucky. I had a 4402 kill a channel from a dead short on a speaker lead. Inputs got messed up on a 4402 in a car accident. One of my 5475s had been repaired but worked the entire time I had it. I had much worse luck with mtx thunder 280s and Old black punch 60s.


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

wow, the 4702 was sold at $710...! a lot lower than prices 2-3 years ago..


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it also went a bit lower due to the low quality of the pictures/description and the possible cosmetic condition. Honestly though, the Adcoms are a weird lot to sell. People love them, but they aren't worth what some of the more popular names are. I see the same few pop up on ebay every few weeks, eventually the price drops enough to sell them.


----------

